# Good filter fo ten gallon



## CVV1 (Oct 7, 2005)

Right now i am running a tetra whisper 20 gallon filter. Can someone give me some good affordable choices that will clear up my foggy water!! Thanks!!!


----------



## CVV1 (Oct 7, 2005)

whoa sorry about the triple post my computer was slow and i had to refresh the page. I guess they gpt posted sorry. I hope idont get in trouble...


----------



## dwool36 (Jan 31, 2006)

How long has your tank been set up?


----------



## CVV1 (Oct 7, 2005)

umm i set it up in octber but i really got it going in November


----------



## dwool36 (Jan 31, 2006)

Well, I'm not an expert but the foggy water sound like bacteria bloom. I don't know if changing the filter will help. Do you know you water parameters (ammonia, ph, etc.).


----------



## CVV1 (Oct 7, 2005)

no i dont know the parameters. Is it very expensive to purchase this. I knew about water testing. But i do change about a liter of water every 3-4 days. But i look at the bottom of my tank and find flakes of food.


----------



## dwool36 (Jan 31, 2006)

It sounds like you are overfeeding. Cut your feedings to one a day and do 25% water changes for a few days and see if this helps. Only feed enough for them to eat in a couple of minutes then remove any left over food.


----------



## CVV1 (Oct 7, 2005)

okay thanks alot!!!


----------

